# An Evening In My Shop



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

So I made my way into the shop to work on an old schoolmates addition to his sign I made for him a few years back; three bones, each for his other dogs. While the letters were drying, I started a palette project Ken's been wanting. It's almost time to bring in the flag for the season, and Ken wants one for the fall. This is what we agreed on. Still working on the last pumpkin and I need to work on the green one, but almost done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Barb . I wouldn’t change a thing


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you will be leaving Linus out that fine work I trust????


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice work Barb . I wouldn’t change a thing


Not changing, Rick, just completing to Ken's satisfaction, compared to the picture I got the inspiration from.



Stick486 said:


> you will be leaving Linus out that fine work I trust????


Yes, Linus (and the gang) will not be making an appearance, Stick. Got it done, Ken sprayed it, and it's now in the front yard. (Picture is before he sprayed it and put it where the flag was.) He says he wants to get a couple corn stalk bunches and put behind it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Not changing, Rick, just completing to Ken's satisfaction, compared to the picture I got the inspiration from.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Linus (and the gang) will not be making an appearance, Stick. Got it done, Ken sprayed it, and it's now in the front yard. (Picture is before he sprayed it and put it where the flag was.) He says he wants to get a couple corn stalk bunches and put behind it.


But..but... it's.. only...September.......................
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> But..but... it's.. only...September.......................
> Herb


Trust me, Herb, I'm right there with you. My mood has been foul since Ken told me our temperature forecast. NOT a Happy Camper!  I have to bring in the television off the deck!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Getting colder. That means deer season is getting closer!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice outcome Barb.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks good Barb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great paint job!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice Barb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Barb. The highlights on the pumpkins make them pop right out, like 3D.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love it! Nicely done. Corn stacks? Pretty busy background for something meant to be seen from a distance. But peace in the homestead often means compromise.

Did you get your lathe yet? I'm looking forward to seeing what you create with that thing. Did you also order cutting tools for it?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I love it! Nicely done. Corn stacks? Pretty busy background for something meant to be seen from a distance. But peace in the homestead often means compromise.
> 
> Did you get your lathe yet? I'm looking forward to seeing what you create with that thing. Did you also order cutting tools for it?


Corn Stalks, Tom, a couple bunches to put behind the palette.

No lathe yet. I've had a real nice set of cutters that we got years ago, either out of a motor home or an abandoned storage unit. The guy was a woodworker; had some unique wood plaques all shellacked and ready for clock motors and numbers in there, too. They've been sitting there patiently waiting for me to get the lathe and play, but... 

And after seeing that 2nd Amendment sign... IDK I'm thinking I didn't get my shop made big enough!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> but... And after seeing that 2nd Amendment sign... IDK I'm thinking I didn't get my shop made big enough!


It is always so.


----------

